# Wanting to OT from INF to Air Force



## crow736 (21 Aug 2016)

HI everyone 

I have been in the infantry for the past 8 years. I have been wanting to make a change for a few years now and I am looking at my options.  I have been married for a year now and am extremely tired of being gone from home way to often. I am looking to make a change. I want to stay in the military and have been looking into an OT to another trade. I have been looking into the Air Force and the Aviation Systems Technician trade. I was hoping to find a few answers before i went any further with the process. 

I know that in the military it is hard to try and get the postings you want but one of my goals is to try and end up in BC on the coast or the Island with my wife. Does anyone have any info on opportunities to be posted there once in the trade?

Does the air frame you pick affect your posting a lot ?

I have seen the forces.ca video but what is the day to day work of an AVN? 

How much are AVNs tasked out for other jobs or sent away on courses ?

I am looking for a little more structure in my life I know it is never going to be perfect with military life I have been in long enough to know that but what I am trying to do is see if the grass is actually greener on the other side before I climb that fence. 

Any help or pointing me to someone that would be willing to talk would be greatly appreciated 

Thank you


----------



## mariomike (21 Aug 2016)

crow736 said:
			
		

> I have been looking into the Air Force and the Aviation Systems Technician trade.



Questions about AVN/AVS Tech  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/69678.0
3 pages.

Beginning life as an AVN-Tech
https://army.ca/forums/threads/77616.100.html
5 pages.

Best Posting for a new Avn Tech? 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/123207.0

Any 'Aviation Systems Technicians' here?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/92473.0

Aviation Systems Tech (AVN)
https://army.ca/forums/threads/105673.0

Avionics Sys tech Vs Aviation Sys tech Vs Aircraft Struct Tech  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/88272.0

Aviation Systems Tech.
http://army.ca/forums/threads/113990.0

etc...

AVN Tech
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+AVN&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=GU5PV4fAL8GC8Qf4wYPoBQ&gws_rd=ssl


----------



## dimsum (21 Aug 2016)

crow736 said:
			
		

> I know that in the military it is hard to try and get the postings you want but one of my goals is to try and end up in BC on the coast or the Island with my wife. Does anyone have any info on opportunities to be posted there once in the trade?
> 
> Does the air frame you pick affect your posting a lot ?
> 
> How much are AVNs tasked out for other jobs or sent away on courses ?



I'm not an AVN but I can add some info:

In BC, the only postings are Victoria (Maritime Helicopter) and Comox (Aurora, Cormorant, Buffalo).  Both are on the Island (ie. no postings on the Mainland).

Airframes do affect your posting - if you're trained on Auroras for example, you're either going to be posted to Comox BC or Greenwood NS.  AVNs do get deployed - the Auroras have them in Kuwait and the Maritime Helicopter AVNs sail with the Navy.  

Finally, and this is just my 2c, if the main reason to OT to AVN is because you think they deploy less, I'd do more research first and see if that's the case.  I think you may be surprised how much time is spent away.


----------



## krustyrl (21 Aug 2016)

AFAIK, coming out of trades training, you do not get to pick an airframe , you can submit posting preferences but ultimately it's where you're needed. I am a ret'd AVN/ SST tech for 28 years. While I was in, often top candidate on course would've had the best option but I am almost certain it's where there are openings. I wish you luck if you go the AVN route and you'll also like the spec pay. My last posting was 19Wing Comox .     Cheers.


----------



## edlabonte (5 Sep 2016)

All the AVNs i've met really enjoy the trade and look forward to the deployments.  Honestly, the best way to be deployed less is to get posted to a SAR sqn.  So either the Buffalos, the SAR Herc Sqns or the Combat Support Sqns that fly Griffons.  Given that you want to be posted to VI, 442 Sqn (Buffalo) is your best option.

I am an Aerospace Control Operator (AC Op 00337) and are deployments are fewer.  we are found at almost every Wing and at all the Tac Hel Sqns.  Check us out or PM if you want to know more.  http://www.forces.ca/en/job/aerospacecontroloperator-13

Cheers


----------

